

Ask HN: More Minimalistic Text Based Games? - 147

Hey HN, my friends and I have been enjoying games like:<p>A Dark Room - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;adarkroom.doublespeakgames.com&#x2F;
Candies - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;candies.aniwey.net&#x2F;
Kittens - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bloodrizer.ru&#x2F;games&#x2F;kittens&#x2F;#<p>I was wondering if there are any more that I haven&#x27;t stumbled upon yet.<p>Thanks!
======
rayalez
By the way, if you like these games - you might also like Interactive Fiction
and text adventures, such as Zork for example.

They're old, but I've played them recently and it was extremely fun, you
should check them out if you didn't already =)

------
nonameface
I used to spend a lot of time playing Phantasia 4

[http://www.phantasia4.net/](http://www.phantasia4.net/)

I haven't played in years, but it looks like it is still around.

------
gatesphere
Tons of them:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/idlegames](http://www.reddit.com/r/idlegames)

